# Lesbica



## Pincadilly

Ciao a tutti,
secondo voi la parola "lesbica", usata sia come aggettivo sia come sostantivo, è ritenuta offensiva?
Me lo chiedo perché non l'ho mai considerata tale, però sento dire che potrebbe urtare la sensibilità di alcuni/e. In questo caso, quali sarebbero termini alternativi non offensivi?

Grazie in anticipo delle risposte


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Secondo te la parola_ gay_ è offensiva?


----------



## Pincadilly

Paulfromitaly said:


> Secondo te la parola_ gay_ è offensiva?



No, pero' parole come "frocio" o "checca" lo sono (nella maggior parte dei contesti). Mi chiedo se "lesbica" possa essere percepita da alcuni/e alla stregua di "frocio" o "checca", per esempio.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pincadilly said:


> parole come "frocio" o "checca" lo sono



Mia domanda: Ti piacciono i piselli?
Tua risposta: Non mi piacciono i fagioli

Gay e lesbica ormai denotano semplicemente un orientamento sessuale.


----------



## bearded

Salve, Pincadilly
Secondo me i termini come ''omosessuale, gay, lesbica'' non vengono ormai più percepiti come offensivi (salvo forse in ambienti molto bigotti). Constato però che, mentre per gli omosessuali maschi esistono molti termini offensivi/spregiativi (frocio, recchione, finocchio, checca, femminello...), non altrettanto succede per le donne gay - forse perché dell'omosessualità femminile si parla di meno.  A me vengono in mente solo ''lesbicona, lesbicaccia, maschiaccio'' (che però sono molto meno ''pittoreschi''). Probabilmente altri utenti sapranno suggerirne altri...
Insomma, per rispondere alla tua domanda, ''lesbica'' non è offensivo: cioè per offendere una donna gay, o per parlarne in modo spregiativo , il termine ''lesbica'' non è sufficiente.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *NOTA:*
> Rimaniamo in argomento per favore - Si chiede di connotare il termine "lesbica", non di iniziare un'iterminabile lista di termini volgari per indicare gli omossessuali.
> Grazie.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Pincadilly said:


> Mi chiedo se "lesbica" possa essere percepita da alcuni/e alla stregua di "frocio" o "checca", per esempio.


 Qualsiasi parola che indica l'appartenenza ad un gruppo può essere positiva, negativa o neutra a seconda dei casi.: "meridionale", per esempio. Ma la colpa non è delle parole.


----------



## bo-marco

Pietruzzo said:


> Qualsiasi parola che indica l'appartenenza ad un gruppo può essere positiva, negativa o neutra a seconda dei casi.: "meridionale", per esempio. Ma la colpa non è delle parole.



Umberto Bossi è stato condannato ad un anno per aver definito il presidente Napolitano "terrone" invece di "meridionale", quindi evidentemente per i giudici è colpa delle parole.
Disse «terrone» a Napolitano:  ridotta la condanna di Umberto Bossi


----------



## TheCrociato91

Convengo sul fatto che la parola lesbica non porti con sé nessuna accezione negativa, almeno di per sé. Detto ciò, dipende sempre dall'uso che se ne fa.

Tuttavia vale la pena menzionare che, mentre _gay_ (e termini offensivi con lo stesso significato) vengano con una certa frequenza* utilizzati come insulti o per connotare qualcosa come negativo o spiacevole (sic!), lo stesso *non* si può dire per _lesbica_, almeno nella mia esperienza.


*certa frequenza relativa ovviamente, mi riferisco in particolare ad adolescenti e pre-adolescenti.


----------



## nodisco

Per quella che è la mia esperienza il termine "lesbica" ha in effetti una _leggera_ accezione negativa, sebbene assai minore di quella dei corrispettivi maschili.
"Gay" e "omosessuale" si possono adoperare sia per i maschi che per le femmine e quando ho conosciuto ragazze gay si autodefinivano così; dal quel che ho potuto capire non gradivano invece essere chiamate "lesbiche" se non dai propri amici, in modo scherzoso.


----------



## barking fellows

Scusate, ma LGBT (sigla utilizzata come termine collettivo per riferirsi a lesbiche, gay, bisessuali e transgender) è un acronimo inventato dalla comunità LGBT, o sbaglio? Quindi "lesbica" non può avere un'accezione negativa in sé.

Poi, come accennato da Pietruzzo e detto da TheCrociato91, tutto dipende da che uso si fa della parola


----------



## dragonseven

Pincadilly said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> secondo voi la parola "lesbica", usata sia come aggettivo sia come sostantivo, è ritenuta offensiva?
> Me lo chiedo perché non l'ho mai considerata tale,...


 Ciao Pincadilly, e fai bene! dato che, di per sé, non lo è.


> ... però sento dire che potrebbe urtare la sensibilità di alcuni/e. In questo caso, quali sarebbero termini alternativi non offensivi?


 Personalmente, non piacendomi il termine in questione, quando mi trovo a dover definire una persona con tale orientamento sessuale, adopero sempre i termini «saffica» (_raro_), «omo» (_com., fam._), «omofila» (_non com._) con una leggera preferenza per i primi due di questi tre.
Esiste anche la locuzione idiomatica di genere neutro «altra sponda».


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> adopero sempre i termini «saffica»


Anche se i dizionari in effetti indicano "saffica" come sinonimo RARO di lesbica, io non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "XYZ è saffica".


----------



## elitaliano

nodisco said:


> ...e quando ho conosciuto ragazze gay si autodefinivano così; dal quel che ho potuto capire non gradivano invece essere chiamate "lesbiche" se non dai propri amici, in modo scherzoso.



In Italia esiste un'associazione "Arcilesbica".
Le iscritte non paiono avere problemi con il termine.
Ma forse qui si intendeva sottolineare che trattasi di associazione di sole donne (e non uomini) omosessuali, non so.
In effetti se dovessi chiedere ad un'amica il suo orientamento sessuale, le chiederei se è omosessuale, non se è lesbica.


----------



## francisgranada

Per me _lesbica _pare quasi un termine tecnico (vista anche la sua origine greca) quindi di per se una parola non offensiva.  Alcuni termini di questo tipo possono essere offensivi _a priori_, a seconda della loro etimologia o storia, ma _lesbica _non mi pare tale.


----------



## Pugnator

Paulfromitaly said:


> Anche se i dizionari in effetti indicano "saffica" come sinonimo RARO di lesbica, io non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "XYZ è saffica".


Saffico l'ho sentito usare svariate volte ma mai riferito a persone. Ad esempio ho sentito "Relazione saffica", "Rapporto saffico" "Amore saffico" e così via.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pugnator said:


> Saffico l'ho sentito usare svariate volte ma mai riferito a persone. Ad esempio ho sentito "Relazione saffica", "Rapporto saffico" "Amore saffico" e così via.


Esatto, non ho mai sentito nessuno dire "Maria Bianchi è una saffica".


----------



## Calicot

*A*a mio parere la parola lesbica non è offensiva come può esserlo "frocio" o "checca", però trovo che sia più gradevole e neutrale usare "gay" anche per le donne.


----------



## elitaliano

Per quanto possa valere, segnalo che recentemente due diverse testate giornalistiche a diffusione locale ("Alto Adige" e "Trentino") hanno dato notizia di due distinti episodi di presunta discriminazione sessuale sul lavoro verso una donna, avvenuti in due città diverse. Entrambi i giornali hanno, con tono neutrale, definito la donna come *lesbica*.


----------



## ROBERTO R.

Lesbica è il termine esatto per definire una donna omosessuale. Non ha alcuna accezione negativa.



Calicot said:


> *A*a mio parere la parola lesbica non è offensiva come può esserlo "frocio" o "checca", però trovo che sia più gradevole e neutrale usare "gay" anche per le donne.


Perché?


----------



## nodisco

ROBERTO R. said:


> Lesbica è il termine esatto per definire una donna omosessuale. Non ha alcuna accezione negativa.


L'_accezione_ però dipende dal modo in cui viene usata una parola, non è una caratteristica intrinseca del termine, e nel corso dei tempi può variare (penso a "negro"...).
Quanto a _"Lesbica"_ io ho avuto modo di notare che ragazze omosessuali preferivano adoperare il termine _"gay"_, ma preciso che mi riferisco giusto a due-tre coppie, non di più.

Noto comunque che per gli omosessuali _maschi_ non esiste un termine specifico non offensivo.


----------



## ROBERTO R.

nodisco said:


> Noto comunque che per gli omosessuali _maschi_ non esiste un termine specifico non offensivo.


Pure io l'ho appena notato. È molto interessante!

Per quanto riguarda la riflessione sull'accezione concordo con te. Diciamo che in questo momento la parola "lesbica" non viene usata in senso denigratorio o offensivo.


----------

